# Want to "like" my farm Facebook page?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a link: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ober-Ridg ... 7730943482

I made it months ago but I don't think many people have seen it. Post a link to yours and I will like it if I haven't already. :greengrin: Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I liked it and I added it to the goat spot page's favorites


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

liked! :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

liked :thumb:

ours is www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jess I liked you also! 
Here is mine for those interested... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-Star-Farm-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/121645621244265


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll head over and 'like' a-way!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks...liked yours too Freedom


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will like all of yours!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Me too, me too! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pea-Peeps/200197593357002


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Liked! Nice page too!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I liked it...here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moondance ... 18?sk=wall


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I liked all of them i hadn't already added! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iddybit-A ... 4206679690


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Liked yours already iddybit. Very nice page! Love that young buck.


----------

